# Angeln in Straßburg



## ehre22 (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo liebe Angler,
bin nächstes Wochenende in Straßburg,
kann mir jemand mit ein paar Tipps zum Angeln in und rund um Straßburg helfen.
Ich bin Neuling, der gerade seinen Angelschein macht, eine Angelkarte für diese Gegend habe ich ( 1. Kategorie), 
bedanke mich für Eure Hilfe
ehre22


----------

